# EMT's at Casino's



## EMTfromSanJac (Jun 30, 2010)

Anyone here know about working at a Indian Casino as an EMT. Soboba Casino and Pechange Casino are hiring for a Public Safety Officer(EMT)?


----------



## jgmedic (Jun 30, 2010)

I know a few people who work at Pechanga and say it's pretty cool, decent pay for a basic and good work environment. We run into Soboba a lot and I've never seen security there work in an EMS capacity, Morongo EMT's do, as our responses into Cabazon can be a little longer.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 30, 2010)

Dunno about those places, but locally the Indian Casino offers a good entry level position for new EMTs, has great benifits, and you will see patients.  The EMTs I know that work at the casino tend to see a lot of geriatric medical patients, use a lot of oxygen for all the COPDers and Chest Pain folks, and have used their AED's more times than they could count.  Ther are certainly benifits for a new EMT looking into this kind of gig for the resume experience and good money, but personally it is not my thing and many of the EMT's I know who have done it soone grow tired of it and don't last much more than a year.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 30, 2010)

*They hiring RN's?*

B).........


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 1, 2010)

I've heard that some do hire RN's, but they're more for industrial health stuff, not patient care. The casinos that I'm only somewhat familiar with, hire EMTs and not Paramedics (or limit them to EMT scope) because they don't want to have the liability, nor do they want to have to pay for a Physician to be their medical supervision for the ALS care. The EMTs that they hire often double as casino security guards.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 1, 2010)

*Akula, so it is at local  one near ... well, up the hill a little near me.*

100 lb lifting mandatory. Tap me out.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey man go to the Circus in Reno, get my losses back for me would you

A lot of people are known to have a cardiac arrest at the casio, sounds like my kind of place to work.  I do like zapping people.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 2, 2010)

I had to deal with one, I was in vegas for a baseball tournament and tour my Meniscus in my Right knee during the game, Well we get back to the hotel and we are all in food area and I go up to the counter and ask for a bag of ice.  They tell me they cant give me a bag of ice due to the EMT/Security Guard has to give it to me.  So I was like fine whatever.  They call the EMT/Security Guard and they start asking me all these questions after he gave me the Ice, He than starts telling me that he has to fill out a report on exactly what happened.  and he needed VS from me.  I told him NO, you do not need my vs.  He replied well we have to do a patient assessment.  I told him I refuse any more treatment give me the Refusal form and you can go on your way.  He looked at me and said what is that? So I explained it to him.  (there were 5 of them that came for this)  

So they are getting my information from me, and they handed me there reporting paper to fill out, So I right exactly what happened at the game. Pretty much did a SOAP NOTE, and at the end wrote Patient Refused treatment other than ICE.  The emt looks at the report and says, so how do i document this when I write my actual Report.

So if you are going to be a Casino EMT, Please be smarter than Majority of the people out there.  Cause most of them are a JOKE!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 2, 2010)

and on top of that, they wanted to call the Fire Department so the Medics could evaluate me.


----------



## livewiremaxx (Jul 7, 2010)

Couldnt go wrong, id say apply.  At many of the casino's I have worked at they have had EMT's on and they always get the floater positions to stay freed up for medical calls.  makes it interesting for a shift. 

yes they are mostly geriatrics though but still


----------



## Prophet (Jul 9, 2010)

I just started working as an EMT at an Indian Gaming Casino and so far I really enjoy it.  The casino I work at is pretty great in that they have a dedicated first response team separate from security and are also the fire/ems for the reservation. I am new to ems so I thought it would be a great place to get my foot in the door and so far it has been a good choice.  The pay is higher than the ambulance companies in my area and the benefits are the best benefits I have ever seen at any job.


----------



## EMTfromSanJac (Jul 10, 2010)

Prophet said:


> I just started working as an EMT at an Indian Gaming Casino and so far I really enjoy it.  The casino I work at is pretty great in that they have a dedicated first response team separate from security and are also the fire/ems for the reservation. I am new to ems so I thought it would be a great place to get my foot in the door and so far it has been a good choice.  The pay is higher than the ambulance companies in my area and the benefits are the best benefits I have ever seen at any job.



Where at? Here in So-Cal?


----------



## Prophet (Jul 10, 2010)

The Tachi Palace Hotel and Casino in Lemoore.  It is considered South Central Valley.


----------



## MDA (Jul 16, 2010)

Prophet said:


> I just started working as an EMT at an Indian Gaming Casino and so far I really enjoy it.  The casino I work at is pretty great in that they have a dedicated first response team separate from security and are also the fire/ems for the reservation. I am new to ems so I thought it would be a great place to get my foot in the door and so far it has been a good choice.  *The pay is higher than the ambulance companies in my area and the benefits are the best benefits I have ever seen at any job.*



But you're not getting much experience.
I'm actually kinda from the area. I know Tiffany, you work with her.

I'm also really good friends with a few Directors/Tribes members for the Casino.

Kinda funny to see someone from the area.


----------



## Prophet (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah it hasn't been to exciting sense I started but we have had a few calls.  Nights I am told will be a lot busier which I will be working once I am done with training. They get about 5 to 6 calls a shift depending on the day of the week. I just ran a chest pain call with Tiffany a few days ago.  She is really great to work with.  Wear do you work?


----------



## MDA (Jul 17, 2010)

Prophet said:


> Yeah it hasn't been to exciting sense I started but we have had a few calls.  Nights I am told will be a lot busier which I will be working once I am done with training. They get about 5 to 6 calls a shift depending on the day of the week. I just ran a chest pain call with Tiffany a few days ago.  She is really great to work with.  Wear do you work?



I'd rather not say here on the forum, but send me a PM and we can talk.

But, I do work for two ALS only companies pretty close to you.


----------

